# Application invisible



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

Comment fermer une application en RAM, lorsqu'elle est invisible depuis le Finder et qu'elle empeche l'ejection d'un CD rom dont elle est issu?.


----------



## JediMac (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par chouchou:
*Je ne suis pas sûr mais je crois qu'avec finderpop, on a accès aux applications invisibiles dans les menus contextuels, et qu'en appuyant sur Q en passant sur l'application, on peut la quitter sans passer par le finder.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout à fait, et Finderpop 1.9.2 est disponible ici. D'ailleurs, il est en shareware, jusqu'à présent il était bien en freeware ?

[28 octobre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## roro (29 Octobre 2001)

redémarre en appuyant sur shift ou en laissant le bouton de la souris enfoncé juqu'au moment où le CD sort. (action à effectuer juste après le bip de démarrage)


----------



## chouchou (29 Octobre 2001)

Je ne suis pas sûr mais je crois qu'avec finderpop, on a accès aux applications invisibiles dans les menus contextuels, et qu'en appuyant sur Q en passant sur l'application, on peut la quitter sans passer par le finder.


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2001)

Il m'est arrivé de faire des "alt_pomme_esc" pour relancer le finder !...
Mais certaines applis ne lâchent pas la barre aussi simplement et plantent cette manuvre !...


----------



## JediMac (29 Octobre 2001)

Tu vois Golf !!! Tu fous le boxon dans l'affichage des forum MacG.


----------



## MarcMame (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Tu vois Golf !!! Tu fous le boxon dans l'affichage des forum MacG.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ouais ! Moi je vais faire une signature avec la liste de tout le contenu de mon frigo !


----------

